# Wtmp



## bamcis (Aug 3, 2010)

Can anyone recommend an article, white paper or other documentation that has a pretty comprehensive explanation of how to read a WTMP file? Something with what all the abbreviations are and how the time is kept? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2010)

Start here: wtmp(5)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2010)

DÃ©ja Vu?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2010)

I thought it sounded familiar.


----------

